# 2004 530i, Problems with the new 5



## BMWNA (Jan 15, 2002)

I’m with BMW of North America, LLC. I’m so sorry to read about the problems you have encountered with your new 530i. We are here to work with your and your BMW center, and we want to help. PIease phone us at (800) 831-1117, and mention Reference #200335306330 so that we can address your concerns.


----------



## juansego (Aug 18, 2003)

Hi from Spain. I´m sorry to hear about your problems :tsk: . I have a 525i since mid October and all I can say about my car regarding these issues is:

1. No problems at all with handling at high speeds (140-150 kph, 90 mph more or less), with or without strong winds (17' wheels, 225/50 tyres, sorry I can't remember the make now). Actually it feels more stable than my former E39.

2. Wind noise is quite similar to the one it had my E39, I notice it from 120 kph (70 mph), maybe a bit too much for a car of this price, the problem is that all cars I've tested have more or less the same level of noise (MB E, Saab 9-5, Volvo S80). But overall the car is more quiet than my E39.

3. My car doesn't have the Pass Seat Belt Off light, fortunately, I think European E60s don't have it. But I agree with you, it shouldn't be on.

Good luck


----------



## dakoowa (Dec 12, 2003)

The Car and Driver article is interesting. It's funny, the reasons they don't like it screams "OH NO THEY CHANGEEED THE LOOK!!". Interestingly enough, the same cries were heard when Mercedes released their new look a few years back. That new look made me buy a new e320, when just 3 years prior I passed on an E series for a Lexus GS400. The reason I passed on the Mercedes back then? It looked DATED and OLD, I am a young guy and want a new hip car to go with a new era in my life.

Now, I was considering getting a BMW last year as a second car, and I passed on the 2003 5 series for the same reason. It looked DATED and OLD. I looked online to see the new 2004 series, and waited a year to get the new 5, because the new design was really cool and new looking. It looks like a new era car, some people can't stand that.......I personally think it's great.

Old school car owners, 2nd and 3rd repeat BMW buyers love the old design because they are used to it, but the fact of the matter is if BMW wants to capture a new generation of consumers they needed to change their look.......who wants to buy a car that looks the same as it did 10 years ago? Small changes aren't enough either, if it has been the same for 10 years it's time for a new model.

That's my take, I think the new design is great and it will help them grab younger buyers. If you look at some of the M-Benz boards about 2 years back, you'll see the same cries going around BMW boards these days "changee it baccck". Didn't happen. It won't happen with BMW either........


----------



## 525white (Dec 18, 2003)

1RADBMR said:


> I know it's just me, but whenever I see this kind of post in response to someone else's problem, I think: BMW Sales Drone. (Of course, I am quite happy with my own E39 530! )


Well, I glad you just think it. 
You know what they say, "Better to be quiet and thought the fool than speak and let it be known for sure."


----------



## Moderato (Nov 24, 2003)

Isn't the active steering supposed to compensate on it's own for crosswinds? Maybe that is making the car feel unstable. No other car I know of has that feature so it's definitely not something you would be used to. Maybe it's not working properly or something.


----------



## 03&04Owner (Dec 9, 2003)

Moderato said:


> Isn't the active steering supposed to compensate on it's own for crosswinds? Maybe that is making the car feel unstable. No other car I know of has that feature so it's definitely not something you would be used to. Maybe it's not working properly or something.


I don't have active steering.


----------



## Moderato (Nov 24, 2003)

03&04Owner said:


> I don't have active steering.


Have you driven an E60 with active steering, and if so does it still have the problem with crosswind instability? It's interesting that they mention in the brochure that one of the features of active steering is it's abilitly to handle crosswinds. I wonder if that would "fix" the problem?


----------



## norcal 528i (Dec 2, 2003)

> Have you driven an E60 with active steering, and if so does it still have the problem with crosswind instability?


Car and Driver didn't think so...



> On a gusty highway drive, though, 20-mph crosswinds had their way with the 530i more than we expected.


----------



## 1RADBMR (Sep 24, 2003)

525white said:


> Well, I glad you just think it.
> You know what they say, "Better to be quiet and thought the fool than speak and let it be known for sure."


Brilliant rebuttal! And nice touch to follow up with the Brake Pad thread. Let me give you a little tip: If you want to post, "YEAH! I love my car," either start your own thread or post to the "YEAH! I love my car" thread. Posting to a thread started by a BMW owner, who is currently in pain is just plain...ummm, how should I say this...RUDE! Or identifies you as a BMW Sales Drone.


----------



## RCK (Jan 29, 2003)

1RADBMR said:


> Brilliant rebuttal! And nice touch to follow up with the Brake Pad thread. Let me give you a little tip: If you want to post, "YEAH! I love my car," either start your own thread or post to the "YEAH! I love my car" thread. Posting to a thread started by a BMW owner, who is currently in pain is just plain...ummm, how should I say this...RUDE! Or identifies you as a BMW Sales Drone.


DITTO :tsk:


----------



## HFPST5 (Dec 24, 2003)

I COMPLETELY know what you're talking about when you say driving at high speeds feels unstable. I also have found that she tends to float around w/in the lane.

Although I'd have to disagree w/ you in another point. The cabin noise while driving on freeways and such isn't very noticable.

What I do not like about the five so far:
1. Braking power
2. The CD player not picking up where it last left off? is there any way to change that?

But overall, I love this car, haven't felt safer.
btw, my five's running on Dunlops.

Oh! does anyone know if our cars have the retrofitting capabilities for the new navi coming out? i've heard some iffy answers, anyone know FOR SURE?
ber


----------



## 03&04Owner (Dec 9, 2003)

HFPST5 said:


> I COMPLETELY know what you're talking about when you say driving at high speeds feels unstable. I also have found that she tends to float around w/in the lane.
> 
> What I do not like about the five so far:
> 1. Braking power
> 2. The CD player not picking up where it last left off? is there any way to change that?


Thanks. I also feel that braking is weak. Regarding the CD, I've heard that from several people. I've been so crazy trying to solve my other problems with the car that I still have not used the CD player. I'll try it and let you know.


----------



## HFPST5 (Dec 24, 2003)

03&04Owner said:


> Thanks. I also feel that braking is weak. Regarding the CD, I've heard that from several people. I've been so crazy trying to solve my other problems with the car that I still have not used the CD player. I'll try it and let you know.


Hey, sorry about the problems you've encountered. Dealership doesn't seem too helpful either? Hope everything gets sorted out. It was a big change from the 39 to 60, we just had the guts to take that leap :tsk: bugs are bound to work themselves out...HOPEFULLY..

If you do happen to figure out the CD thing, that'd be GREAT! And do keep us updated.

OH! and another thing 03&04Owner, do you have problems while trying to pop your trunk through the key? I literally have to push my 3-4 times before it opens up.

OH! and another thing lol, There was condensation building up INSIDE the xenon headlights, is there something wrong with it? does yours do that?

Thanks..and happy holidays to you

Hey 03&04Owner, you DO realize that this "weak" breaking power we are stuck with has to get solved right? what other way would be better than fixing it by replacing them w/ some nice Brembos??  You know they'd look crazy. 

Ber


----------



## 03&04Owner (Dec 9, 2003)

HFPST5 said:


> OH! and another thing 03&04Owner, do you have problems while trying to pop your trunk through the key? I literally have to push my 3-4 times before it opens up.
> 
> OH! and another thing lol, There was condensation building up INSIDE the xenon headlights, is there something wrong with it? does yours do that?


Actually the trunk, yes, I do have to push it several times for it to open. I figured it was just the "reach" of the remote. Headlights, no problem yet...

What keeps getting worse is the steering wheel. Now it starts to go up just a little bit at a time as I'm driving! To bring it back down, I have to push on the button several times. Talked to BMS Service again yesterday, and they swear that it is a software problem, with no fix yet. It seems mechanical to me as you have to push the lever several times for it to work. It works, then stops right before going all the way down, Then I hit like 4 more times and then it goes all the way down.


----------

